# 2ms und 5ms. Spürbarer Unterschied?



## NickNameRandomNumber (2. Dezember 2014)

*2ms und 5ms. Spürbarer Unterschied?*

Tag zusammen,

Ich möchte mir einen neuen Bildschirm zulegen, da ich noch nen alten 4:3 Monitor habe, und wollte wissen ob 2ms oder 5 ms Reaktionszeit einen spürbaren Unterschied machen? Bin leidenschaftlicher Spieler. Counter Strike und Serious Sam stehen an der Tagesordnung. 

Danke im Vorraus!  
Gruß Jan


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2014)

Eigentlich macht das keinen Unterschied - es kann sogar sein, dass der Monitor mit 5ms im Durchschnitt besser als der mit 2ms ist, denn die Werte sind die Optimalfälle, in denen ein Pixel nur von einem Grauton zum anderen wechselt - ein Wechsel von zB rot nach blau kann aber viel länger dauern.

Am besten schau Dir aber einfach mal Meinungen an - ich bin aber sicher, dass Du mit jedem modernen Monitor, auch wenn der 8ms hätte, im Vergleich zu einem uralten 4:3-Monitor besser gestellt sein wirst - außer vlt. du hast noch Röhre ^^


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (2. Dezember 2014)

okay danke


----------



## Alisis1990 (3. Dezember 2014)

Also ich habe einen Monitor von LG. Da soll man die Reaktionszeit in 4 Stufen regeln können. Das geht auch, über das Monitor Monitor Menü. (Stromspar Gründe). Beim Daddeln fällt mir aber kein gravierender Unterschied auf. 
Aber wie mein Vorredner schon sagte, sind die Messmethoden sowieso fern der Praxis.

Was mit aber auffällt ist:

1. Beim Lesen mit der "schnellen" Reaktionszeit habe ich das Gefühl das meine Augen eher ermüden.

2. Filme wirken mit der "schnellen: Einstellung deutlich weicher. Auf "langsam"  gibt's gerne mal ein Ruckeln oder "nachziehen" von Pixeln.

Sonst bin ich mit dem Monitor aber zufrieden.
27" FullHD 
LG 27mp55 Hq heisst der glaube ich. Steht aber in meinem Profil wie genau der heisst.
Gabs bei Mediamarkt für glatte 200€.

LG


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2014)

Dieser LGs hat da einige  "Sondermodi", da spielt aber vielleicht nicht NUR die Reaktionszeit eine Rolle. D.h. Deine Beobachtung könnte, muss aber nicht unbedingt allein mit der Reaktionszeit zu tu haben


----------



## xSonic (3. Dezember 2014)

Halte immer nach Tests ausschau, wo auch Farbveränderungen mit getestet worden.


----------



## Alisis1990 (3. Dezember 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dieser LGs hat da einige  "Sondermodi", da spielt aber vielleicht nicht NUR die Reaktionszeit eine Rolle. D.h. Deine Beobachtung könnte, muss aber nicht unbedingt allein mit der Reaktionszeit zu tu haben



Ja das stimmt wohl. Aber das ist mir halt aufgefallen als ich die Funktion ausprobiert habe.


----------



## Alisis1990 (3. Dezember 2014)

Und was ich noch anfügen möchte:

Das wichtigste was du machen solltest/musst, ist das Gerät ausprobieren. 
Es gibt nen Haufen super Monitore und es gibt auch mindestens genau so viele Testberichte und Meinungen. 
Am wichtigsten an der ganzen Sache ist das Ding selber zu sehen. 
Denn DIR muss das Bild gefallen, nicht uns und auch keinem Profitester.

Der eine mags so und der Andere anders. Ich mag sehr natürliche Bilder und Farben und der nächste lieber alles knallig Bunt. 

Einer braucht schnelle Reaktionszeiten und der Nächste ist auch mit 8ms noch voll zufrieden.

Denk daran DU musst auf den Monitor gucken. Es ist immer gut sich zu Informieren aber letztendlich kauf das was dir zusagt, auch wenn jemand sagt "Da wäre nen andere Monitor aber besser gewesen" oderso.

So viele Monitore es gibt, so viele unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt es auch


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2014)

Jo, wobei es natürlich manch einen Monitor gibt, der definitiv NICHT gut ist - aber die meisten sind für jeden Durchschnittsgamer super geeignet, so dass nur "anspruchsvolle" Naturen da vielleicht doch lieber 4-5 Modelle genau miteinander vergleichen "müssen"    zB weil einem das Schwarz definitiv nicht schwarz genug ist.


----------

